

Announcing Discovr Apps – discover new iOS apps - buggalug
http://discovr.info/2011/06/announcing-discovr-apps-discover-new-ios-apps/

======
wdtunes
Not sure I want to pay for an app that helps me find more apps.

~~~
cageface
Browsing through the app store now is a lousy experience. If this is done well
it will easily be worth my 99 cents.

